# I soprannomi di berlusconi



## Old Asudem (1 Luglio 2008)

_ Burlesquoni: in omaggio alla sua goliardia
- Cavaliere Mascarato: perché l'immagine è la prima cosa per lui (copy: Striscia la Notizia)
- Sua Emittenza
- Bellachioma (copy: Marco Travaglio)
- Testa d'Asfalto (copy: Beppe Grillo)
- Psiconano
- Er Catrame, sempre per la capigliatura immobile frutto del celeberrimo trapianto
- Nanefrottolo
- Al Tappone, da quando s'è messo in testa il panama bianco. Il riferimento ad Al Capone è chiarissimo 
- Il Caimano, dal celebre film di Nanni Moretti
- Il Cainano, parodia della pellicola di cui sopra
- Bandanano, riferito a quando ricevette Tony Blair e moglie, in Sardegna, con in testa una bandana bianca
- Silviolo, lasciando intendere che lui è l'ottavo nano

_
Invece di fare concorsi per il mestolino d'oro che tanto brugolina c'ha l'inciucio col admin e ha già vinto.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 facciamo il concorso per chi trova il miglior nomigliolo per il silvione???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> _ Burlesquoni: in omaggio alla sua goliardia_
> _- Cavaliere Mascarato: perché l'immagine è la prima cosa per lui (copy: Striscia la Notizia)_
> _- Sua Emittenza_
> _- Bellachioma (copy: Marco Travaglio)_
> ...


Perché Berlusconi è il suo nome vero?


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2008)

Berluschiatta ... purtroppo non schiatta mai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## brugola (1 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Berluschiatta ... purtroppo non schiatta mai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ci pensavo ieri..quando morirà lo faranno santo subito...


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ci pensavo ieri..quando morirà lo faranno santo subito...


... gia', perche' la sua vita in terra e' stata da vero martire


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Luglio 2008)

berluschiappa


----------



## brugola (1 Luglio 2008)

la più bella che ho letto in assoluto era un tappo di champagne con scritto vicino 

*BERLUSCONI SA DI TAPPO..  

	
	
		
		
	


	







*


----------



## Old alesera (1 Luglio 2008)

merda?


----------



## Mari' (1 Luglio 2008)

Io sono nata dopo (fortunatamente), ma ho visto tante foto documenti filmati ... ma questa immagine mi ricorda Qualcuno, i colori sono gli stessi.


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Luglio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> merda?


originale


----------



## Old alesera (1 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> originale


si in effetti è scontato vista la persona

ma sai....visto ancora all'opera...mentre il paese STA nella merda

mi viene solo un pensiero

lui merda

Italia (sta) nella merda


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Luglio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> si in effetti è scontato vista la persona
> 
> ma sai....visto ancora all'opera...mentre il paese STA nella merda
> 
> ...


concordo ... assolutamente originale


----------



## Old alesera (1 Luglio 2008)

pensiero fisso............merda


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Luglio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> pensiero fisso............merda


dovresti scacciare il pensiero ..... perchè se no penso che la tua testa è piena del tuo pensiero fisso


----------



## Old alesera (1 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> dovresti scacciare il pensiero ..... perchè se no penso che la tua testa è piena del tuo pensiero fisso


immaginavo che provocassi

contento te...contenti tutti

ed evita altre provocazioni

puoi tenertela quella merda....con tutti i processi in corso


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Luglio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> immaginavo che provocassi
> 
> contento te...contenti tutti
> 
> ...


io lo dicevo per te


----------



## Old alesera (1 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> io lo dicevo per te


ma guarda per fortuna la mia vita va avanti e non lo invidio proprio meglio povero ma libero che condannato e presidente del consiglio

non so che farmene di uno così

non ti preoccupare per me 
so badare a me stesso

a lui badano i PALADINI DELLA LIBERTA'


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Luglio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma guarda per fortuna la mia vita va avanti e non lo invidio proprio meglio povero ma libero che condannato e presidente del consiglio
> 
> non so che farmene di uno così
> 
> ...


condannato? ... hai già letto la sentenza? devi avere degli informatori di prima mano immagino.
buona serata


----------



## Old alesera (1 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> condannato? ... hai già letto la sentenza? devi avere degli informatori di prima mano immagino.
> buona serata



guarda PALADINO parlare con te è davvero comico.....

non gli è bastato lo schifo degi anni prima

via intercettazioni...Lodo schifani novità del 2008

come lo difendi è quasi patetico.....
davvero.
eppure....l'inflazione sale i rifiuti stanno sempre lì la crescita è zero...
però lui è innocente

quali sono le tue informazioni?
tg4 Libero, Il giornale....tutte testate libere....
c'è una signora dove abito io che si è presentata con un bel libricino I PALADINI DELLA LIBERTA' vademecum di questi yes men senza dietro un'idea, una storia....
il figlio fa la BOCCONI....fa le vacanze a Porto Cervo eppure eppure "dovrebbe" pagare 1 milione di euro di ICI mai PAGATA........eh si meno male che ci siete voi I PALADINI....


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Luglio 2008)

ma non si può semplicemente accettare di avere opinioni e idee diverse senza dover ridicolarizzare e considerare dei poveri pirla quelli che la pensano diversamente da noi??


----------



## Old alesera (1 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non si può semplicemente accettare di avere opinioni e idee diverse senza dover ridicolarizzare e considerare dei poveri pirla quelli che la pensano diversamente da noi??


ma veramente ha iniziato il paladino..io come tutte voi ho solo detto la mia ma essendo uomo...poi lui non deve provarci e quindi....può sfogarsi

che Berlusca sia un qualcosa di anormale questo non lo dico io ma chiunque abbia un pò di buon senso. basta vedere all'estero come lo consiserano e quello che di nuovo sta facendo. per il resto eviti  il paladino di provocare. non siamo sul sito di forza italia. aprisse una discussione su quanto è bravo lo psiconano


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Luglio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma veramente ha iniziato il paladino..io come tutte voi ho solo detto la mia ma essendo uomo...poi lui non deve provarci e quindi....può sfogarsi
> 
> che Berlusca sia un qualcosa di anormale questo non lo dico io ma chiunque abbia un pò di buon senso. basta vedere all'estero come lo consiserano e quello che di nuovo sta facendo. per il resto eviti  il paladino di provocare. non siamo sul sito di forza italia. aprisse una discussione su quanto è bravo lo psiconano


bhè, è già fastidioso che tu lo chiami paladino.
comunque non volevo polemizzare


----------



## Old alesera (1 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè, è già fastidioso che tu lo chiami paladino.
> comunque non volevo polemizzare


paladino della libertà no?

mica l'ho inventato io!


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Luglio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> paladino della libertà no?
> 
> mica l'ho inventato io!


tu l'hai definito merda e io ho detto che eri originale!
non l'ho difeso ... ti facevo solo notare che dici cazzate in serie. per essere critici bisogna essere credibili e seri


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2008)

pur avendolo sempre detestato, criticato  , di tutto di più...
trovo che molti suoi detrattori, in realtà ,
non sarebbero in grado di fare un millesimo di quello che lui è stato in grado costruire


----------



## brugola (2 Luglio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> pur avendolo sempre detestato, criticato , di tutto di più...
> trovo che molti suoi detrattori, in realtà ,
> non sarebbero in grado di fare un millesimo di quello che lui è stato in grado costruire


imprenditorialmente parlando però
come politico secondo me è vergognoso.


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> imprenditorialmente parlando però
> come politico secondo me è vergognoso.


politico?


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Luglio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> pur avendolo sempre detestato, criticato , di tutto di più...
> trovo che molti suoi detrattori, in realtà ,
> non sarebbero in grado di fare un millesimo di quello che lui è stato in grado costruire


Ah che bello! perchè non limitarsi a constatare la verità? Dire che molti suoi detrattori, anche con enormi fondi pubblici, hanno fatto fallire società su società equivale a dire che lui è un angelo? NO!


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Luglio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> pur avendolo sempre detestato, criticato , di tutto di più...
> trovo che molti suoi detrattori, in realtà ,
> non sarebbero in grado di fare un millesimo di quello che lui è stato in grado costruire


come imprenditore è una faina e gli è andata anche bene... però chiunque svolga un lavoro onesto, secondo me piò criticarlo, proprio in virtù dell'onesta che ha e che a berlusconi manca. se poi vogliamo premiare il più furbo dell'anno, il primo premio lo vince di sicuro berlusconi ogni anno.


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> come imprenditore è una faina e gli è andata anche bene... però chiunque svolga un lavoro onesto, secondo me piò criticarlo, proprio in virtù dell'onesta che ha e che a berlusconi manca. se poi vogliamo premiare il più furbo dell'anno, il primo premio lo vince di sicuro berlusconi ogni anno.


non saprei. Di furbi ce ne sono a bizzeffe


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non saprei. Di furbi ce ne sono a bizzeffe


sì, ma non tutti si fanno eleggere a capo del governo.


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, ma non tutti si fanno eleggere a capo del governo.




si stava prlando d'imprenditori...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si stava prlando d'imprenditori...


appunto... scusa ma secondo te berlusconi cosa ci fa in parlamento? fa l'imprenditore.


----------



## Old fatanera (2 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *ma non si può semplicemente accettare di avere opinioni e idee diverse senza dover ridicolarizzare e considerare dei poveri pirla quelli che la pensano diversamente da noi??*


Il fatto è che non è un povero pirla che la pensa diversamente da noi, il problema chè è pericoloso e basterebbe spegnera la tv ed usare solo internet, oppure andare in libreria per capire chi abbiamo al governo..


----------



## Old alesera (2 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> tu l'hai definito merda e io ho detto che eri originale!
> non l'ho difeso ... ti facevo solo notare che dici cazzate in serie. per essere critici bisogna essere credibili e seri



 

tipo il tuo capo del governo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















ma per favore....almeno mi leggo La Deriva, La Casta e l'amico tuo è degno compare delle altre merde....


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2008)

non dobbiamo premiare nessuno Anna.
esuliamo dalla politica dove sono d'accordo con te.ma rimane il fatto che berlusconi è un tizio vincente perché mette entusiasmo nel lavoro e questo a molti manca.ci sono persone che oltre al discorso fumoso non riescono e non vogliono andare perché in realtà non sanno e non hanno voglia di fare


----------



## Old alesera (2 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ah che bello! perchè non limitarsi a constatare la verità? Dire che molti suoi detrattori, anche con enormi fondi pubblici, hanno fatto fallire società su società equivale a dire che lui è un angelo? NO!


ma infatti si parlava di LUi se poi vogliamo parlare del resto del paese ripeto l'amico è in OTTIMA COMPAGNIA.....è una casta e lui è uno dei peggiori. tutto qui gente che usa il paese lo sfrutta e lo butta via.

i suoi detrattori che usano fondi pubblici sono soci in privato e detrattori in pubblico. Basti vedere ancora cosa dice di Alitalia


----------



## Old alesera (2 Luglio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> non dobbiamo premiare nessuno Anna.
> esuliamo dalla politica dove sono d'accordo con te.ma rimane il fatto che berlusconi è un tizio vincente perché mette entusiasmo nel lavoro e questo a molti manca.ci sono persone che oltre al discorso fumoso non riescono e non vogliono andare perché in realtà non sanno e non hanno voglia di fare



ma cosa ha fatto per no? per la gente stanca che non sapeva a che santo votare? Berlusconi in un paese normale starebbe in galera CERTO non da solo....lui fa parte di una bella Casta di una Cricca e mi fa schifo come mi fanno schifo praticamente i poltici italiani di oggi.

ma tanto il discorso è lungo e noioso.....

mi sto leggendo LA CASTA e LA DERIVA passando per Gomorra

non c'è che dire....solo pena


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma cosa ha fatto per no? per la gente stanca che non sapeva a che santo votare? Berlusconi in un paese normale starebbe in galera CERTO non da solo....lui fa parte di una bella Casta di una Cricca e mi fa schifo come mi fanno schifo praticamente i poltici italiani di oggi.
> 
> ma tanto il discorso è lungo e noioso.....
> 
> ...


dicevo 
esulando dalla politica


----------



## Old unodinoi (2 Luglio 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma infatti si parlava di LUi se poi vogliamo parlare del resto del paese ripeto l'amico è in OTTIMA COMPAGNIA.....è una casta e lui è uno dei peggiori. tutto qui gente che usa il paese lo sfrutta e lo butta via.
> 
> i suoi detrattori che usano fondi pubblici sono soci in privato e detrattori in pubblico. Basti vedere ancora cosa dice di Alitalia


diciamo 2 cose diverse. sicuramente sono io che non mi spiego


----------



## Old alesera (2 Luglio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> diciamo 2 cose diverse. sicuramente sono io che non mi spiego



io dico che il Berlusca partendo dagli anni 90 con Craxi passando per tangentopoli è rimasto sempre indenne....ma capisco che può dar fastidio quando si dice che SOLO lui è così..assolutamente anche Andreotti non è innocente lo sanno tutti anzi lo dice la sentenza....

ma non è questo il punto...il punto è che l'Italia è nel baratro e che gente così non fa altro che spingerla più giù....


----------

